# How to get rid of constipation and gas



## TheEncourager (Jan 1, 2004)

How to get rid of constipation and gasMy gastroenterologist, Dr. Khan, told me to do this to get rid of constipation.1.	Eat a high-fiber cereal like All-Bran. The goal is to eat at least 20 grams of fiber in the cereal. 1 cup of All-Bran yields 20 grams of fiber. There are other kinds of high-fiber cereals, but you usually have to eat 2 cups of cereal just to get the 20 grams of fiber.2.	Drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water throughout the day. Try not to let a long time go without drinking water except when you are sleeping. 3.	Sit on the toilet in the morning for at least one hour. Do not strain. If you do not have a bowel movement that day, then wait for the next day.4.	If you get too many bowel movements or diarrhea, lower the amount of fiber you take, but do not lower how much water you drink. Still drink 64 ounces (8 cups) of water per day. 5.	It should take 90 days (3 months) of this diet done consistently everyday to get rid of the constipation. If after 90 days, you are still constipated, this diet may not work for you. This is not an easy diet to follow. First off, the water causes me to go the bathroom too frequently. So, during the weekdays, when I go to work, I do not drink as much water as I should. Also, water gives me gas (flatulence). The fiber also gives me gas (flatulence) which means I eat less fiber on the days I go to work.If too much fiber causes problems, you may want to increase the fiber slowly. Also, if you feel that you may need help with getting things out, you might try InnerClarity from www.thelifetree.com How to get rid of the gasDr. Khan did not have any idea of how to get rid of the gas.So, this is what I am trying. I do not know which product I am using is working and which is a waste of money because I tried these around the same time.1.	I tried InnerClarity. However, I kept getting diarrhea. 2.	I am planning on trying okra-pepsin-e3 which you can get from http://home.bluegrass.net/~jclark/small_intestine.htm 3.	I have tried colon hydrotherapy. I believe colon hydrotherapy has helped my flatulence problem. You can find a place to do colon hydrotherapy here http://www.i-act.org/ Click on referral list.4.	I suggest trying InnerClarity, okra-pepsin-e3, and colon hydrotherapy first. If after 4 months, you still have gas, then try5.	Primal Defense. I have tried Primal Defense. I do not know whether it works. I take 20 caplets every day even though the bottle recommends only twelve. It has not been 90 days. I have noticed that my flatulence has decreased. However, I do not know whether it is the colon hydrotherapy that is doing it. Discontinue use of InnerClarity and okra-pepsin-e3 before taking Primal Defense because the makers of Primal Defense do not recommend colon cleansers when taking Primal Defense. You should still continue the colon hydrotherapy though.6.	Take OmegaZyme before every meal. OmegaZyme is a multienzyme formula. OmegaZyme seemed to work much better for me than NuZymes. You can get OmegaZyme and Primal Defense from www.transformyourhealth.com 7.	Take 2 capsules of FloraSource every day. FloraSource is probiotics. You can get FloraSource by calling 1-800-914-6311 or mail to Nutri-Health Products, 218 Justin Drive, Cottonwood, AZ 86326. Thirty-day supply costs $39.95. Standard shipping/handling costs $6.95. Next day shipping/handling costs $20. Second day shipping/handling costs $12. If you are from Arizona, you must add 8.5% tax. For more information, go to www.bestflora.comHow to get rid of the smell of gasRead this http://www.food-health-fitness-vacations-s...aug02-meat.html Consider eating less meat. Try Under Ease at http://www.under-tec.com/index.php orTry the flatulence deodorizer at www.flat-d.comor Try Flatulence Filter at http://www.flatulence-filter.com/ or Try www. http://www.chemvironcarbon.com/


----------



## VP (Feb 7, 2004)

I have had IBS since 1997. I thought I had contracted a parasite on a vacation, but when I had tests done a doctor concluded that there was no parasitic involvement and did not give me a diagnosis of IBS---this condition was not recognized as a valid one at that time. I still don't think it is. But there was the constant everything---after every meal, I would have to run to the bathroom. For seven years I dealt with this. I am here to tell you, though, that something has finally worked for me, and I feel re-born. It is just something that has worked in my case, so just putting it out there and please talk to a doctor if you have questions or concerns. I am now having normal, non-liquid, controlled bowel movements. It is like being a kid again.I read about a month and a half ago that drinking aloe vera juice can control IBS. Yes, aloe vera juice. I live in Texas and buy it at my local supermarket, but I'm sure they sell it at health food stores. Whole leaf aloe vera juice is the best. It costs about $7.50 for a week's worth, but it has been worth it for me. You put about 2-3 ounces in a cup that you fill with your morning's juice or sparkling water. It has a little bit of an odd taste, but it is not a bad taste. It actually blends in with the taste of your juice or water. Almost immediately after I started this regimen,I started having normal bowel movements and have had them ever since. It's amazing. I have also added apple cider vinegar into my diet. I don't know if this is effective for IBS, but just a thought. There are claims out there that aloe vera juice causes constipation if abused, so please check with a doctor. It's been my ticket out of IBS, though!


----------

